# EGR Valve



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi, I have a 97 Nissan Sentra and I was wondering where the location of the EGR valve and how to remove it? I have some Carb Spray to clean the carbon out, but I want to DIY it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

right under your throttle body bud.

good luck wrenching.


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

Heh, throttle body? I'm sorta a newb... is it by the manifold?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

close to the firewall on the right of the manifold.


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

right r of the manifold? the thing is screwed above the hose with a plastic thing screwed to a metal piece?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wait what engine do you have?

its under the throttle body. 

why don't you download the FSM from the sticky at the top of the page... it will show you.


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

i dled the FSM, what do i look at now? the MA?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

EM and EC

look through it before touching your car.


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't see EGR valve... is there another name for that?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

exhaust gas recirculation valve

ec384... man talk about spoon feeding...


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

James said:


> exhaust gas recirculation valve
> 
> ec384... man talk about spoon feeding...


ahh, the throttle body is on the left of the manifold right?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

check out page ec387...

i suppose... its left or right... depending on where you're standing...


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

omg, is the EGR behind/below the manifold?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

RPBoy06 said:


> omg, is the EGR behind/below the manifold?





> right under your throttle body bud.





> close to the firewall on the right of the manifold.


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

AHHHHH, gotta be kidding me... should i take the throttle body off? i know i have to tighten it in numerical order. and does the EGR collect carbon? cause that's what the AutoZone people said, that it's needs a new EGR or needs to be cleaned.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

don't have to...

calm down man... its like a super easy job.


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

maybe, some real pictures can help

if the manifold and the 4 curves are facing away from me... the throttle body is on the right... is the throttle body connected to a large black hose?


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

RPBoy06 said:


> maybe, some real pictures can help
> 
> if the manifold and the 4 curves are facing away from me... the throttle body is on the right... is the throttle body connected to a large black hose?


WOW! Okay. To find your EGR valve: Have someone inside your car with you looking at the engine. Have the person in the car press the gas pedal. Watch the cable move. Where that cable attaches to is your throttle body. Your egr is right below it. Taking of the Throttle body would make your job a whole lot easier.


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

Don't take offense at this, but you might seriously want to consider having somebody help you who is a little more familiar with cars. Everybody has to start somewhere but having somebody there could prevent a costly or time consuming mistake.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have the FSM and you cannot even find the TB PLEASE take it to a professional.


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

I see the tb, just don't see the egr


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RPBoy06 said:


> I see the tb, just don't see the egr


Do you have an FSM? Did you look in the table of contents for EGR? Like I said, if you have that and cannot find it, perhaps you should entrust it to a professional.


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

wes said:


> Do you have an FSM? Did you look in the table of contents for EGR? Like I said, if you have that and cannot find it, perhaps you should entrust it to a professional.


Don't got the cash to entrust it to a professional, rather DIY if i can


----------



## RPBoy06 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok, well I got down to EGR valve, and i found that ONE of the screws holding the EGR valve in place is stripped... and so i tried to remove the hose below the egr valve and that is soo hard to remove and i don't want to rip it or anything.. howm uch does it cost to get this egr valve changed?


----------

